# Ironwood Advice



## BangleGuy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey all, I was in Tucson this past week and I ran across this unique piece of Desert Ironwood. I have never seen a large piece like this, usually I find chunks/pcs, but nothing fitting for bangles. But before I cut it up into circles, I thought I'd get your advice... Should I cut this up??? Oh, its about 2" thick.

Thanks!

BG

[attachment=4296]
[attachment=4299]


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 16, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Hey all, I was in Tucson this past week and I ran across this unique piece of Desert Ironwood. I have never seen a large piece like this, usually I find chunks/pcs, but nothing fitting for bangles. But before I cut it up into circles, I thought I'd get your advice... Should I cut this up??? Oh, its about 2" thick.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> BG


It will make some nice bangles.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2012)

I see some larger pieces on Ebay sometimes. Also there is somebody here that specializes in Ironwood. Never used it myself.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 16, 2012)

Why not? It's yours to do with as you please, and it'll make for some fantastic bangles! I suppose if you could find someone who had lots of smaller pieces that would want to trade, that would be ideal.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 16, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, I was in Tucson this past week and I ran across this unique piece of Desert Ironwood. I have never seen a large piece like this, usually I find chunks/pcs, but nothing fitting for bangles. But before I cut it up into circles, I thought I'd get your advice... Should I cut this up??? Oh, its about 2" thick.
> ...



Did you get the Blue Mahoe and False Koa blanks?


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 16, 2012)

Not yet David. Maybe today! 

The Tutorial is done, I just want my better half to review it before I start sending it out to folks


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 16, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Not yet David. Maybe today!
> 
> The Tutorial is done, I just want my better half to review it before I start sending it out to folks


Thanks. Wouldn't that be your bitter half? Oh, my bad


----------

